# Ebola came from vaccines?



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

In a discussion of why some folks skip vaccines (gasp!) I came across this video. I admit I've not been nearly as concerned about where it originated as I am about avoiding it. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13QiSV_lrDQ[/ame]

It's footage from a pioneer in the vaccine industry about his findings, what he knew and how they ignored a few things and kept on pushing. It's about 10 minutes long.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, I gave it an honest try. I even listened to about a third of it. Considering this source, along with some of the other sites you dig up for info.... I hope you have some kind of "virus" protection on your comp!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya you got that right. Wow what a piece of nothing.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes. I can totally understand why hearing from the mouth of the scientist who was there when all this was going on - who knew the dangers - would be considered "nothing". I totally get it. 

Not. 

You might not like the messenger (get in line) but you cannot dispute the message. You can ignore it or discount it or pretend it didn't happen/doesn't exist, but that doesn't make it false.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think you need to work with some children that have not been vaccinated for the diseases we normally vaccinate for and are trying to recover from the disease. Or maybe talk to a few parents who have lost children to diseases that can be vaccinated for. I hope your girls don't pay for your lack of education and feeling any thing on the internet that agrees with you is correct. It is very dangerous to only believe what you want to hear and not do true research.

There is pretty good scientific research about Ebola, and I haven't seen any thing even slightly legitimate that suggests there is any connection between vaccines and Ebola.

Posting things like this could influence someone that has little education against vaccinating without doing legitimate research. Trying to influence others to do as you believe could seriously hurt their children, and you do not have the understanding to do this.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree that vaccination has been the single thing that most reduced the death and disability rate of people in the last 200 years. Period. Even more than antibiotics. Maybe equal to good plumbing.
The fact that there are even noises about the occasional side effects is proof of its success, because people who have lived through the mass misery of epidemics would not bother to waste time discussing the small harm in the face of the huge good. Only people who have been made to feel safe by vaccines would take issue with them because they no longer believed in epidemics.
Well, as a person who had encephalitis after measles, I can personally say that I would never take the controlling of the age old diseases as the same thing as the eradication of them. They are still out there. 
No more children hauling themselves around in heavy leg braces, watching other kids run. No more deaf or blind children after a bout of "childhood" diseases. No more funerals of classmates.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

I got vaccinated for chicken pox when I was a kid. So did my son. He got chicken pox when he was 8. I got it when I was 43, i still have the scares. Wife was never vaccinated for it, yet she didn't get it! It pretty much sucks to get it as an adult. A dear friend and his son used to come by my shop a couple of times a week. His son was a typical 3 year old. Within a week after his last vaccination he became sullen, no energy, afraid of almost anything. ...except me...He liked my beard. Allen had him tested...autism. No, there couldn't possibly have been a link. Allen firmly believes there is! Our daughter had all hers, but we made them spread them out. One time the doctor want to give a series of 8 different vaccines at one time! Didn't happen!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://nationalautismassociation.org/about-autism/causes-of-autism/

The best reasoned statement on causes of autism I've read. The trouble with assuming vaccines caused the condition is assuming it would have never happened if the child was never vaccinated. 

There are studies that show that the rate of autism is the same vaccinated or unvaccinated.

If a child is predisposed to autism, then, if not vaccinated, something else will be likely to trigger the condition.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You had the chicken pox vaccine as a child and you had chicken pox at 43? Very interesting, since the vaccine was released for use in 1995. I think you are confused--or your parents were.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> I got vaccinated for chicken pox when I was a kid. So did my son. He got chicken pox when he was 8. I got it when I was 43, i still have the scares. Wife was never vaccinated for it, yet she didn't get it! It pretty much sucks to get it as an adult. A dear friend and his son used to come by my shop a couple of times a week. His son was a typical 3 year old. Within a week after his last vaccination he became sullen, no energy, afraid of almost anything. ...except me...He liked my beard. Allen had him tested...autism. No, there couldn't possibly have been a link. Allen firmly believes there is! Our daughter had all hers, but we made them spread them out. One time the doctor want to give a series of 8 different vaccines at one time! Didn't happen!


Maybe you got some kind of immune globulin, because there was no chicken pox vaccine until the mid 1990s.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Really? My son is 31, when he was very young the chicken pox vac was first introduced as an optional vac for kids. Being the 'educated' parent I decided to wait and see if there were any problems before getting it for him. Over the next few years I watched children come in the ER with horrid cases of the virus that would make you cry. Then the worst case possible, a child came in DOA. He had been treated at home for chicken pox and when mom went in to check on him, he was gone The virus had destroyed his liver, so as mom treated his fever with tylenol he slowly died of tylenol poisoning. After this I saw a grown man with the virus in the ICU. With this information I decided to take my 15yr old to be vaccinated. The funny thing is that later testing showed he was born with a natural immunity to it LOL but I did what I felt I needed to do to protect my child. Don't let others "research' make your decision, go out and see the effect of not vaccinating for yourself


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Some people spend entirely too much time finding garbage on the internet and are gullible enough to believe what they find.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeffery, there are some among us that are lucky enough we will get chickenpox anytime we are exposed.
Same with strep. 
I had chicken pox as a child, and again in my late 20s when my boys had it. 
I have lost count of step episodes.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Yes, yes, yes. I can totally understand why hearing from the mouth of the scientist who was there when all this was going on - who knew the dangers - would be considered "nothing". I totally get it.
> 
> Not.
> 
> You might not like the messenger (get in line) but you cannot dispute the message. You can ignore it or discount it or pretend it didn't happen/doesn't exist, but that doesn't make it false.


Of course.... "IF" this man was who they say he is, that would have been quite a "revelation". But since we have no way to verify any of it.... the messenger as well as the message does become somewhat questionable, even if it does happen to fit your agenda. My great uncle told me he had part ownership in a bridge up in Brooklyn.... I know he wouldnt lie about something like that.... care to invest in a few of those shares?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I must be bored as I generally don't wander in to this section, or maybe it's because I had my youngest's 6 grade vaccinations today. :shrug:

I watched the video, unfortunately. With that though, I learned a few things. 

Hilleman was one of the early vaccine pioneers to warn about the possibility that simian viruses might contaminate vaccines.[7] The best-known of these viruses became SV40, a viral contaminant of the polio vaccine, whose discovery led to the recall of Salk's vaccine in 1961 and its replacement with Albert Sabin's oral vaccine. The contamination actually occurred in both vaccines at very low levels, but because the oral vaccine was ingested rather than injected, it did not result in infections or any harm.


Hmmm, it seems that he was a pioneer in trying to make vaccines safer.


He is credited with saving more lives than any other medical scientist of the 20th century.[2][3][4] Robert Gallo described him as "the most successful vaccinologist in history".[2]


With that kind of endorsement and a career spanning more than half a century, I'm very glad I didn't ignore or discount his findings and had my kids vaccinated.


The above is excerpts from Wiki and while I don't consider them the know-all to end-all, I will trust that over a youtube video.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Hilleman


Then, in looking up statistics, I came across this and found it very interesting.

http://www.who.int/bulletin/volumes/86/6/08-030608/en/

Especially the last paragraph

Zuber says: âImmunization programmes are already extremely successful but the potential impact is even greater. It would be technically possible to prevent a further four million deaths each year due to influenza, pneumococcus, rotavirus, rabies, cholera, typhoid, epidemic meningitis and Japanese encephalitis. All of these diseases are significant health issues but they all have safe, effective vaccines.â 


Technically possible to prevent 4,000,000 deaths. Four million.

Everyone has the ability to choose the way they do things. I'm glad I chose to lessen my kids chance of becoming a statistic.

And FWIW, my oldest son is on the Autism spectrum(PDD/NOS). I did not consider the shots to be the cause for even a minute, being 10 weeks premature, yes, but the shots, no.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a tiny risk in getting vaccinated, just as there is a risk in getting a ear pierced.
Since various vaccines have nearly wiped out many diseases, PP and others that avoid vaccinations are fairly safe. However when larger numbers subscribe to this nonsense, the epidemic risks go back up. So, PP and others like her are riding on the backs of the population that understands modern science and get vaccinated.
I think that if PP and those like her were in a country that had a health policy based on her beliefs (no vaccinations) it would become quickly obvious the importance of vaccinations. 
A good example would be rabies vaccination for dogs. For a long time it has been required that dogs get vaccinated and humans get vaccinated if bitten. Rabies is 99.999% fatal. But of the 40,000 humans that die from it, almost none are from the USA. Vaccinations prevent death.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I find the whole vaccine debate fascinating- I always irritated the nurses by making them schedule my kids for only one at a clip- not 3 or 4- sure I paid more in co-pays but I wasn't pumping them full of whatever- even if there were studies that it was fine to do that - so much at one time- 
I felt they needed the shots- but I could as a parent decided to do it over more than 3 visits- 

I have friends who have kids who only have a few vaccines- since they researched they didn't wanna get them done- I don't judge them- and I don't judge those who do- 
I am just not educated enough- 

I did make the decision to not get that gardisil vaccine for my oldest son- that seemed worthless to me- too much risk-


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Becka, they kept pressuring me to do that with my youngest and I flat said no. We do not know enough about it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Making your own decision is one thing, trying to influence other people with what is not even junk science is another. Especially when all indications are that the OP does not understand what she is posting, has no scientific or medical knowledge, just it agrees with what she wants to believe. I don't think it's right to try to change other parents minds about what could be life threatening situations, when it is based on your "feelings", your faulty "research", and things that are posted on the internet that look like they agree with you but have no validation.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

What was that guy's name on that video clip? Not the old scientist, but the guy at the beginning and very end. What is his field of expertise? Who does he work for. Is he credible?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is what those "bargain basement vaccines" have done

http://www.immunizeforgood.com/fact-or-fiction/benefits-vs.-risks


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

And as far as the title of this thread, Ebola came from vaccines? Highly doubtful, considering the history.

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs103/en/

EVD outbreaks occur primarily in remote villages in Central and West Africa, near tropical rainforests.

Ebola first appeared in 1976 in 2 simultaneous outbreaks, in Nzara, Sudan, and in Yambuku, Democratic Republic of Congo. The latter was in a village situated near the Ebola River, from which the disease takes its name.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Cats make people bleed.

Ebola makes people bleed.

Coincidence?

I think not!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> And as far as the title of this thread, Ebola came from vaccines? Highly doubtful, considering the history.
> 
> http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs103/en/
> 
> ...


Oh, sure, post something from the World Health Organization. Couldn't you find anything credible, like Youtube?:goodjob:


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Ebola Virus*

*There are four types of the Ebola virus, three of which cause Ebola in humans. The exact origin, locations, and natural habitat of this virus remain unknown, but researchers believe that the virus is normally maintained in an animal host that is native to the African continent. Person-to-person transmission of the virus occurs through direct contact with people who have Ebola, or direct contact with their body fluids.*


*What Is the Ebola Virus?*


Ebola virus is a type of RNA virus that causes the disease known as Ebola hemorrhagic fever (also known as Ebola).

*Where Did Ebola Virus Get Its Name?*

Ebola virus got its name from a river in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (formerly Zaire), in Africa, where it was first recognized.

*Subtypes*


Ebola virus is one of two members of a family of RNA viruses called the Filoviridae. There are four identified subtypes of Ebola virus. Three of the four have caused disease in humans:



Ebola-Zaire 
Ebola-Sudan 
Ebola-Ivory Coast. 
 The fourth Ebola virus subtype, Ebola-Reston, has caused disease in nonhuman primates, but not in humans.

*Where Does the Virus Come From?*


The exact origin, locations, and natural habitat (known as the natural reservoir) of Ebola virus remain unknown; however, on the basis of available evidence, and the nature of similar viruses, researchers believe that the virus is zoonotic (animal-borne) and is normally maintained in an animal host that is native to the African continent. Ebola research scientists continue to search for the exact animal host.

A similar host is probably associated with Ebola-Reston, which was isolated from infected cynomolgus monkeys that were imported to the United States and Italy from the Philippines. The Ebola virus is not known to be native to other continents, such as North America.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Ebola came from infected monkeys and apes that the poor people would hunt for bush meat (to eat and to sell) and being highly illiterate and desperately poor...they didn't know that they were ingesting ebola or having it infect them while handling the meat. They think they were witched into illness and that type of thing. It's been in Africa but the sick people would die before infecting others and with today's modern travels..it spreads easier now. Considering the average wage for those people who earn between $30-60 a month and often having to feed/support anywhere from 10-20 people on one salary....you can see why they couldn't afford doctors and such...or even afford to go to school when they were kids.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Oh, sure, post something from the World Health Organization. Couldn't you find anything credible, like Youtube?:goodjob:


I'm sorry. I'll try harder next time. :awh:


:nana:

I guess I better go tubing now....:heh:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> Ebola came from infected monkeys and apes that the poor people would hunt for bush meat (to eat and to sell) and being highly illiterate and desperately poor...they didn't know that they were ingesting ebola or having it infect them while handling the meat. They think they were witched into illness and that type of thing. It's been in Africa but the sick people would die before infecting others and with today's modern travels..it spreads easier now. Considering the average wage for those people who earn between $30-60 a month and often having to feed/support anywhere from 10-20 people on one salary....you can see why they couldn't afford doctors and such...or even afford to go to school when they were kids.


Maybe they should raise their minimum wage?


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Terri in WV said:


> I'm sorry. I'll try harder next time. :awh:
> 
> 
> :nana:
> ...


I like the better go tubing now. I never heard of tubing. see I learned something. LOL


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That's just something from my addled mind. Maybe it'll catch on? :spinsmiley:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would wonder how Ebola could be attributed to vaccines in a country that does not routinely vaccinate. 

I'm sure there is some interesting theory presented by this expert but my logic would conclude that if it's caused by vaccinations, Ebola would be a North American problem.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Those poor, illiterate Africans were eating dead monkeys that had died of Ebola. The doctors that were trying to help were then accused of causing the illness and murdered or run out of the communities. Then all the family members got involved in washing the bodies, infecting themselves.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

"Penn Vet Research May Lead To Future Treatment For Deadly Ebola Virus
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]By Steve Tawa[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Philadelphia-CBSLocal.com[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]August 5, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]PHILADELPHIA (CBS) - A Penn veterinary researcher is working on developing compounds that could reduce the ability of a virus, including Ebola, to spread.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Dr. Ronald Harty, associate professor of microbiology at the University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine, and his team are studying the molecular workings of viruses, aiming to reduce their ability to spread infection.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Since viruses cannot reproduce on their own, they hijack host cell proteins, then exit the cell in a process called "budding," to infect other cells.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Dr. Harty and his colleagues are developing a compound that would allow a person's immune system to fight off the virus by blocking the "budding" process."[/FONT][/FONT]

This may just cause a dilemma for the anti-GMO bunch. It could be that this latest development is the result of genetic modification, making this cure GMO. Going to avoid some GMO, but embrace other GMO? May make it harder to take an uninformed blanket protest against GMO, I would think.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

The ebola threat may turn into a world wide pandemic. They have been trying to reduce the world population down to around 3 or 4 Billion people.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

davel745 said:


> The ebola threat may turn into a world wide pandemic. They have been trying to reduce the world population down to around 3 or 4 Billion people.


"they"?
Now that most people know not to eat yellow snow, we need to educate the world's population against eating dead monkeys. :smack


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

they now think the virus is in fruit bats that the natives eat http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/7/11-1654_article


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

And some native villages believe the virus was introduced by the government as a means to stop upcoming elections.


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

Kmac15 said:


> they now think the virus is in fruit bats that the natives eat http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/7/11-1654_article


I've also read that they think it could be people breathing the dust from the bat guano or bats defecating on the fruit that eventually ends up eaten by humans.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

TedH71 said:


> Ebola came from infected monkeys and apes that the poor people would hunt for bush meat (to eat and to sell) and being highly illiterate and desperately poor...they didn't know that they were ingesting ebola or having it infect them while handling the meat. They think they were witched into illness and that type of thing. It's been in Africa but the sick people would die before infecting others and with today's modern travels..it spreads easier now. Considering the average wage for those people who earn between $30-60 a month and often having to feed/support anywhere from 10-20 people on one salary....you can see why they couldn't afford doctors and such...or even afford to go to school when they were kids.


This is also how AIDS entered the human population.


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

thesedays said:


> This is also how AIDS entered the human population.


From what I understand they have no real idea what the reservoir host is for Ebola or Marburg virus, but it sure doesn't sound like it's primates. it burns thru primates too quickly. It's long been surmised that bats are the reservoir host but they havent yet proven it to the scientific communities satisfaction.
Which is not to say that people don't get it from eating infected primate meat, but it's not the natural reservoir.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

RubyJane said:


> Which is not to say that people don't get it from eating infected primate meat, but it's not the natural reservoir.


the "reservoir" is the government cheese we send out to all the poor people of the world. Its a much cheaper solution to overpopulation than trying to put it in vaccines.


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> the "reservoir" is the government cheese we send out to all the poor people of the world. Its a much cheaper solution to overpopulation than trying to put it in vaccines.




Oh hey. A funny.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

RubyJane said:


> Oh hey. A funny.


I try.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ebola 'cocktail' developed at Canadian and U.S. labs
"Experimental drug neutralizes the virus so it can't do further damage, scientist says
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]CBC News[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]August 5, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]An experimental Ebola treatment given to two American aid workers infected in Liberia is meant to neutralize damage from the virus, says a Canadian scientist who works with Ebola and other pathogens.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]To make the unlicensed drug, scientists injected mice with parts of the Ebola virus and then harvested the antibodies the animals produced to fight the virus. The drug, which hasn't yet been tested in humans, is grown in tobacco plants.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Researchers are also working on an experimental Ebola vaccine to prevent infection. But unlike a vaccine, the pre-clinical drug, called ZMapp, is designed to be given after exposure to the virus.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]"It basically neutralizes the virus so it can't do any further damage," said Dr. Heinz Feldmann, chief of the U.S. National Institutes of Health's virology laboratory in Hamilton, Montana."[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/ebola-cocktail-developed-at-canadian-and-u-s-labs-1.2727703[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------

